# Indian Almond Leaf



## Enzenga21 (Jun 29, 2014)

Just want to show you guys a pic of my EE after I put the IAL in his tank with him. I posted a few weeks ago about a fin issue with this guy, Storm is his name. He was biting his own fins and I started more frequent water changes with aquarium salt. I ordered some IAL prior to his biting escapade and was just waiting for it to arrive. 

Once it came, I put some in every betta's tank (all
5). I have to tell you guys that they absolutely love it! 

For those who don't know what it is, please look it up and get some for your bettas. I've noticed a change in every single one of my fish. They were all happy and healthy fish before, but it's like they are in heaven now. 

Please use this thread to discuss your experience with IAL and help others learn more about it and encourage them to get some!

The attached pic is Storm standing guard over his new bubble nest. He is very proud and much more energetic than I've ever seen since putting the IAL in there with him! His fins are healing nicely and have responded much better to the IAL vs the salt.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Good to hear.  The leaves are great for them. A lot of discus breeders use them to help protect fry.
I think there's something different about the antibacterial and antifungal properties in natural items such as IAL and garlic. They're always pretty effective at warding off nasties, while hard drugs work really well at first but bugs eventually develop resistance to them...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Enzenga21 (Jun 29, 2014)

Olympia said:


> Good to hear.  The leaves are great for them. A lot of discus breeders use them to help protect fry.
> I think there's something different about the antibacterial and antifungal properties in natural items such as IAL and garlic. They're always pretty effective at warding off nasties, while hard drugs work really well at first but bugs eventually develop resistance to them...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks! I really wish more betta keepers tried/used them. I agree, and have seen first hand now, that the natural items (IAL in this case), work much better than other methods. 

I have also read that IAL is a good for water treatment as well. I'm not sure that I'd only use the leaf with water from the tap though. I'd still use stress coat or other conditioner. The water conditioner I've been using for my bettas actually has some sort of almond leaf extract in it. I did notice a difference between that and a few others that did not contain the extract. 

I am looking forward to reading other examples of IAL use and hope that those that are unaware of it will also read what others post and give it a go!


----------



## Mercury (Feb 2, 2014)

I ordered my first lot of IAL last night, so hoping they will be here tomorrow! 

How long can you leave them in the tank for before they start to fall to pieces?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I think the IAL can help in ways like stress coat does, replenishing slime coat for the fish. But I don't think it can take care of chlorine in water, so a conditioner would still be needed.


----------



## Zuzu (Jun 24, 2014)

I'd like to hear about where folks buy their IAL. We have a Petco and PetSense, and that's it. :/


----------



## 1RainbowBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

I too would like suggestions about where to buy IAL and what type to get. I looked at some for sale on ebay and amazon, but there are different grades of it, and while I don't care if it looks perfect, I wonder if the lower grades wouldn't be as effective? I'm thinking of trying some for one of my boys. He's damaging his tail fin and I'm not sure if he's biting or if he's catching it on something, but Stresscoat doesn't seem to be making much of a difference.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

The grading is just how ripped up the leaf is. I never understood it because the leaf falls apart anyways. A lower grade works just as well as a higher grade. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

I've almost always used them, they do help the slime coat and help stop infections.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Huh. My lps has a rack of that on display next to the bettas. I'll have to pick some up next time I'm over there.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

my lps only sells tiny leaves "for hermit crabs" but i know theyre almond leaves


----------



## 1RainbowBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

Good to know I don't need to pay extra for higher grade. Anyone have a good (or bad) experience with a seller on ebay or amazon that they'd care to share? Or a recommendation for another place to buy them online? I can't find any locally.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I know everyone has always recommended Amy on eBay.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Amazon is good


----------



## Enzenga21 (Jun 29, 2014)

Olympia said:


> I know everyone has always recommended Amy on eBay.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That is exactly where I got mine! 

[email protected]

If that's not allowed, please delete and accept my apology! :|


----------



## Zuzu (Jun 24, 2014)

Would that be http://stores.ebay.com/Amys-Ketapang-Inc ? I saw that store recommended in an article when I was Googling IAL, and I was wondering if anyone here had experience ordering from there. I'm always a little nervous about buying from ebay sellers outside of the US.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Yep that's her! I know most of our members buying IAL get it from her!
You can also buy the bark which might be better for larger tanks as it's stronger.


----------



## Zuzu (Jun 24, 2014)

Would you recommend leaf or bark for a 10-gallon tank?


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Is it good and safe for other fish, too?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Probably better to get a pack of leaves.  You get quite a few so you can always use more than one.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

hrutan said:


> Is it good and safe for other fish, too?


This leaves will produce conditions that are enjoyed by most aquarium fish (since the majority of our fish come from soft water)... tetra, danio, rasbora, plecos, cories, loaches, South American cichilds... All of these fish enjoy the blackwater environment. 
Livebearers are hard water fish.. and while I doubt the leaves would harm them, I don't think the benefits would be as great, and it's probably best to avoid since I don't know of anyone who ever uses them with live bearers..


----------



## Enzenga21 (Jun 29, 2014)

Zuzu said:


> Would that be http://stores.ebay.com/Amys-Ketapang-Inc ? I saw that store recommended in an article when I was Googling IAL, and I was wondering if anyone here had experience ordering from there. I'm always a little nervous about buying from ebay sellers outside of the US.


I had no issues at all. I purchased 5 baby dried leaves from her.


----------



## Enzenga21 (Jun 29, 2014)

They will float initially. After a while they will sink. Once they do, they will start to break down and some types of fish will actually pick and/or eat at them, so yes other fish do like them too!


----------



## Enzenga21 (Jun 29, 2014)

*Floating*

Here is one still floating...


----------



## Enzenga21 (Jun 29, 2014)

*Sunk*

Here is one after it sinks to the bottom..


----------



## Enzenga21 (Jun 29, 2014)

Enzenga21 said:


> I had no issues at all. I purchased 5 baby dried leaves from her.


You will also receive information about them with your purchase. See attached picture.


----------



## Zuzu (Jun 24, 2014)

Awesome info, thanks!


----------



## 1RainbowBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks for the info!  I had a few more questions. Do you wash them off or anything before adding them to the tank? Do you know if they have any effect on beneficial bacteria? Did you notice whether they lower the pH of the water?


----------



## 2muttz (Aug 16, 2013)

I also have a quick question before committing to an order. What about using these with inverts? (spec. snails and ghost shrimp?). thanks!


----------



## Enzenga21 (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm not sure if this is allowed or not, but just for the sake of giving you a ton of info in a short reply, try this link! Most of your questions are answered here. Also, I have one snail in all my bettas tanks and they are doing fine! In fact, I've seen them ontop of a sunken leaf before. 

http://www.indianalmondleaves.com/aquariums.php


----------



## Enzenga21 (Jun 29, 2014)

Oh...and I did not wash mine off before putting into the tanks. I was too anxious to get it in the tanks to even think about running them under some water. I've had no issues so far but it's most likely just personal preference!


----------



## 1RainbowBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

Enzenga21 - thanks for the info! )


----------



## Enzenga21 (Jun 29, 2014)

1RainbowBetta said:


> Enzenga21 - thanks for the info! )


No worries! Keep us posted on the thread on how your fish do!


----------

